# Fan punches CM Punk at a house show



## TNAwesomeness (Jun 25, 2010)

WZ reader John sent in word that at the WWE Raw house show event tonight in Shreveport, Louisiana, a young fan got into an altercation with CM Punk and punched him the face. Punk's eye was reportedly bloodied, and the fan as well as the group he was with were thrown out of the building. More on this as it becomes available.

Its from wrestlezone so who knows if its true, guess we'll find out tomorrow if he shows up on raw with a black eye.


----------



## Natsuke (Dec 2, 2009)

Wish he pulled an Eddie and punched the stuffing out of him.

But the news is from WZ who doesn't really say anything of fact much.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

That's how you know a guy is doing his job right. Nobody would ever punch a loser like Sheamus or Ziggler. Punk is following in Jericho's footsteps.


----------



## IHaveTillFiveBitch (Nov 11, 2010)

I just read it in nodq. I don't think punk could've punch him back without getting suspended by the wwe authorities.
He and wrestling fans have a rivalry going from a long time.


----------



## Agmaster (Sep 13, 2010)

Dare someone to say Punk didn't egg him on.


----------



## Don Draper (Mar 4, 2010)

If you're a fan who hates Punk and you really wanna show him how much you hate him how about throwing a cup of beer in his face. That would really piss him off.


----------



## RKILLER (Apr 3, 2007)

Urdnot Wrex said:


> That's how you know a guy is doing his job right. Nobody would ever punch a loser like Sheamus or Ziggler. Punk is following in Jericho's footsteps.


This is particularly true now that kayfabe doesn't really exist anymore. Sign of a great heel.


----------



## Cynic (Jan 31, 2010)

Not surprised in the least. Punk's been getting people riled up like that for years.


----------



## Noel (Sep 5, 2010)

I honestly don't know WWE's policy and fans, I would've thought it would be classed as self defence if he hit back. Shame it wasn't in an older era, namely wCw, guy would've been on the floor faster than he could say straight edge.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

Urdnot Wrex said:


> That's how you know a guy is doing his job right. Nobody would ever punch a loser like Sheamus or Ziggler. Punk is following in Jericho's footsteps.


somethings wrong with your avatar i think


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Some wrestling fans are such idiots. :lmao*


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

:lmao oh man.


----------



## KOP (Apr 30, 2005)

I was at the show tonight and apparently from what I heard from the other fans that could actually see it, this actually did happen. I was on the other side of the ring on the floor and had a hard time seeing what occured. It happened as Punk and Nexus made their way back to the locker room. I saw police escorting the fan out and that's really all that I could see. Security came over and Punk was yelling at one for a bit afterwards before heading to the back.


----------



## Cynic (Jan 31, 2010)

Any idea on the age of the assailant?

If they're 15 or over it's just going to be too funny.


----------



## Evo (May 12, 2003)

Urdnot Wrex said:


> That's how you know a guy is doing his job right. Nobody would ever punch a loser like Sheamus or Ziggler. Punk is following in Jericho's footsteps.


Oh my fucking god. You never stop, do you? :lmao

I read another report that said Punk's eye was actually bloodied in the process, so it looks like even though it's coming from WrestleZone, it must've actually happened.


----------



## DX-HHH-XD (Jul 2, 2009)

Urdnot Wrex said:


> That's how you know a guy is doing his job right. Nobody would ever punch a loser like Sheamus or Ziggler. Punk is following in Jericho's footsteps.


Yeah, I sure as hell wouldn't want to punch a jacked up 6'6 footer.


----------



## Noel (Sep 5, 2010)

Timezone is probably raping me here, but is this the 1/16 show you're talking about? PWInsider says nothing on it but they did inform something that I found hilarious: 


> The big story here was that John Cena was scheduled to wrestle CM Punk but it was announced he would not be appearing. Punk took on *Mark Henry* instead, and won.


What a fucking letdown that must be.


----------



## KOP (Apr 30, 2005)

Wonderwall123 said:


> Timezone is probably raping me here, but is this the 1/16 show you're talking about? PWInsider says nothing on it but they did inform something that I found hilarious:
> 
> 
> What a fucking letdown that must be.


Yeah. It's the 1/16 show. I went to it and couldn't see what happened. I'm sure something else will come out soon and if it's an adult I expect a story in the newspaper to be posted tomorrow. If there is I'll update everyone. I wish I could have seen what actually happened though haha!


----------



## DanTheMan07 (Sep 27, 2010)

Roger Sterling said:


> If you're a fan who hates Punk and you really wanna show him how much you hate him how about throwing a cup of beer in his face. That would really piss him off.


:lmao


----------



## FITZ (May 8, 2007)

TNAwesomeness said:


> WZ reader John sent in word that at the WWE Raw house show event tonight in Shreveport, Louisiana, a young fan got into an altercation with CM Punk and punched him the face. Punk's eye was reportedly bloodied, and the fan *as well as the group he was with were thrown out of the building.* More on this as it becomes available.
> 
> Its from wrestlezone so who knows if its true, guess we'll find out tomorrow if he shows up on raw with a black eye.


I would be so pissed off if I was with that guy.


----------



## Natsuke (Dec 2, 2009)

TaylorFitz said:


> I would be so pissed off if I was with that guy.


Same.

I would have immediately denied ever even knowing him, just to watch what I paid hard-earned money for.


----------



## Agmaster (Sep 13, 2010)

I dunno. The sheer irony of getting a shot on Punk, who TRIES to make his fans get so mad they pull stupid shit that gets them ejected. I'd go with dude to the pen and enjoy telling the tale among wrestling fans. He lost his cool, so what? Punk got him, and he got Punk.


----------



## NoLeafClover (Oct 23, 2009)

Punk's doing his job well.

However, I am not too happy about the report saying his eye was bloodied. I'd prefer him to not have that while building the storylines tomorrow with Nexus and continuing the Cena feud.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*The Dudley's used to be the masters of getting the crowd this riled up back in the ECW days. I'm glad someone can do it these days.*


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

A photo of the fan was taken outside of the event!


----------



## Tarfu (Jun 18, 2008)

I would love if Punk pulled a promo on Raw telling how he's taking this to court and sending his 10 year old ass to jail. Whatever he chooses to do, this is great material not to be wasted. Taking down the Cenation, one by one.


----------



## Agmaster (Sep 13, 2010)

Wrestling>Cena said:


> A photo of the fan was taken outside of the event!


. . . . .seriously?


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

Bitches be crazy. What a dumbfuck.


----------



## Ruck_Fules (Apr 22, 2005)

It still real to him!

CM Punk is turning into the new age of Jericho. Kinda hoping that Jericho returns soon because I would love to hear a Punk/Jericho promo were the WWE just lets them have at each other.


----------



## Don Draper (Mar 4, 2010)

It look's funny to see someone who probably still has to ask for permission to cross the street in handcuffs, I hope Punk uses this in a promo on Raw. "I'm pressing full charges against the little brat who hit me, hope he has fun telling his inmate at Juvie "U CAN'T SEE ME!".


----------



## Doc (Oct 4, 2010)

This reminds me of the idiots over here who think soap operas are real and will actually refer to the actors/actresses by their first names in the street and even become violent towards them if they are involved in a nasty storyline.

Fan is a fool, Punk was probs fishing and he bit like a mug.


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

Wrestling>Cena said:


> A photo of the fan was taken outside of the event!





Takeru Kobayashi is now a violent criminal.


----------



## heggland0 (Aug 17, 2008)

Wonderwall123 said:


> Timezone is probably raping me here, but is this the 1/16 show you're talking about? PWInsider says nothing on it but they did inform something that I found hilarious:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Mark Henry lost? No wonder the crowd turned violent.


----------



## Camoron (Aug 24, 2004)

heggland0 said:


> Mark Henry lost? No wonder the crowd turned violent.


Nobody likes to see Mark "Fuckin' Ratings" Henry lose. He's too good for that.


----------



## Alex (Feb 27, 2010)

Punk should of put the little kid to sleep.


----------



## imEnigmaticAsshole (Jun 21, 2010)

fpalm why did this have to be a houseshow....why ohh why couldnt have it been a live raw


----------



## TheEliteOne (Sep 18, 2010)

Instead of getting wet over punk acknowledge that he got destroyed by a John Cena fan


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

Wrestling>Cena said:


> A photo of the fan was taken outside of the event!


*Holy **** *:lmao


----------



## p862011 (Jan 6, 2011)

this is'nt the first time

did'nt some old lady slap punk during his SES Run


----------



## Xyron (Jan 14, 2011)

Wrestling>Cena said:


> A photo of the fan was taken outside of the event!


OMFG Its Justin Bieber!!!!


----------



## SHIRLEY (Jun 9, 2009)

CM Punk. The last of a dying breed.


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

This story is pretty much the best way I can think of to start my week.


----------



## MDizzle (Jan 5, 2007)

gobsayscomeon said:


> This story is pretty much the best way I can think of to start my week.


This. Exactly.

And if that's the actual kid that punched Punk, damn he must hit pretty hard for a scrawny little bastard.


----------



## That Guy (Jun 30, 2009)

Reminds me of Chris Jericho. 

At least Kayfabe isn't dead, I mean before the Jericho incident the last time I heard of fans getting too involved with a storyline and wanting action was around the Rowdy Piper days.


----------



## Optikk is All Elite (Sep 5, 2007)

This is the kind of guy that Vince Mcmahon should love. Not the big wrestlers who can't get heat.


----------



## Walls (Apr 14, 2004)

How the fuck did he bloody Punk's eye? The kid is like 90 pounds, if that. Unless he was wearing a ring or something, that's the only way I could see Punk's eye getting bloody. Guess we'll find out on Raw tonight if he did get busted open as there should be a noticeable mark.


----------



## Stone Cold 4life (Dec 17, 2008)

Awesome :lmao. You know you are a good heel if you can incense a fan that much in this day and age.


----------



## daryl74 (Nov 3, 2010)

i blame mr john cena for this ...all his fans and vicious, heartless monsters who attack for no reason, just like this kid.
CM punk was right all along! :shocked: lol

i have a feeling punk will use this on tonights RAW in some way, he might have to if punk really does have a visible black/bloodied eye.


----------



## federerthegreatest (Mar 11, 2010)

Kids were upset Cena was not there clearly. Looks like CeNation are taking matters into their own hands.


----------



## Lastier (Sep 19, 2009)

Obvious plant is obvious.


----------



## BallinGid (Apr 19, 2010)

#
# CM Punk CMPunk

My life is hilarious. Little rock isn't ready. about 8 hours ago via Twitter for iPhone


----------



## Xiphias (Dec 20, 2006)

CM Punch! Har har


----------



## daryl74 (Nov 3, 2010)

BallinGid said:


> #
> # CM Punk CMPunk
> 
> My life is hilarious. Little rock isn't ready. about 8 hours ago via Twitter for iPhone





isn't ready for what punk? i want to know more, wake-up and tweet damn it! lol


----------



## Ashleigh Rose (Aug 14, 2009)

^ Yeah, I read that tweet he made. Interesting, I wonder if he's gonna be stitched up on Raw tonight or if he gets to mention it in a promo or something!


----------



## eddiefan (Dec 17, 2010)

They need to hire this kid and use him in the storyline. That's something I would love to see.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

hustle, loyalty and respect.


----------



## Something Savage (Mar 31, 2006)

Ahh, Louisiana. Gotta love my home state! The fans still carry that old Mid-South kayfabe attitude. They take their 'RASSLIN serious around these parts!

I can't help but think Punk will wear the black eye with pride. He certainly strikes me as the type to be proud of being the fuse and getting the appropriate reaction from his audience - like Jericho, Piper, etc.


----------



## Gingermadman (Feb 2, 2010)

Lastier said:


> Obvious plant is obvious.


fpalm


----------



## XxPunkxX (Dec 30, 2010)

TaylorFitz said:


> I would be so pissed off if I was with that guy.


Why? He just punched a wrestler in the face? No reason to be pissed as getting escorted out of the building is something that you should expect to happen when you assault a wrestler.


----------



## Kamaria (Jun 10, 2009)

XxPunkxX said:


> Why? He just punched a wrestler in the face? No reason to be pissed as getting escorted out of the building is something that you should expect to happen when you assault a wrestler.


Though the guys he was with weren't the ones who did the punching, but it sounds like they all got kicked out.


----------



## Johnny Sweatpants (Jun 11, 2010)

Urdnot Wrex said:


> That's how you know a guy is doing his job right. Nobody would ever punch a loser like Sheamus or Ziggler. Punk is following in Jericho's footsteps.


It also shows that professional wrestling attracts extremely stupid people.


----------



## Shazayum (Jan 4, 2010)

eddiefan said:


> They need to hire this kid and use him in the storyline. That's something I would love to see.


why would you reward the kid for punching him? throw his ass in jail.


----------



## jimboystar24 (Feb 19, 2007)

Johnny Sweatpants said:


> It also shows that *WWE* attracts extremely stupid people.


Fixed


----------



## Evo (May 12, 2003)

^ Not really. It goes for any wrestling company. If anything, WWE attracts the smartest of the fans, outside of ROH maybe.


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

I'd rather get punched in the eye than get a "This is wrestling" chant for doing a wristlock.


----------



## LegendofBaseball (Apr 22, 2007)

Mister Hands said:


> I'd rather get punched in the eye than get a "This is wrestling" chant for doing a wristlock.


:lmao


----------



## Dark_Raiden (Feb 14, 2009)

Wow, if that kid bloodied Punk's eye, then he's a bitch who can't take a punch. Maybe he should stop egging on fans before he gets his ass whooped. HE's a great heel and talent but a wrestler getting bloodied by a fan(even if it wasn't that kid) is pretty bad as in Kayfabe they're supposed to be great fighters in comparison to average people.


----------



## Rapture (Dec 16, 2010)

That's seriously the kid who punched Punk? Wow, way to go Cenation. 

Know what the funny thing is? When Punk was cutting that promo about how Cena is a bad role model, a bully, and encourages violence, he was actually right, look at this kid. :lmao


----------



## Evo (May 12, 2003)

Dark_Raiden said:


> Wow, if that kid bloodied Punk's eye, then he's a bitch who can't take a punch. Maybe he should stop egging on fans before he gets his ass whooped. HE's a great heel and talent but a wrestler getting bloodied by a fan(even if it wasn't that kid) is pretty bad as in Kayfabe they're supposed to be great fighters in comparison to average people.


Not really. All you need to do to get bloodied around that area is get hit with just enough force at the right angle.

i.e. how many MMA fights have you seen end due to doctor stoppage, even though the guy clearly wanted to continue fighting? Hit the guy just right and that blood is coming out.


----------



## Chip (Aug 15, 2010)

XxPunkxX said:


> Why? He just punched a wrestler in the face? No reason to be pissed as getting escorted out of the building is something that you should expect to happen when you assault a wrestler.


I'm going to make the assumption you missed the "if I was *WITH* that guy" and just read it as "If I was that guy"


----------



## MojoRisin (Dec 17, 2010)

If he got the eye, then it's no surprise he was bloodied. The eye and the bones around it are very fragile. Let me punch you in the damn eye and call you a bitch when you bleed. It's anatomy, silly forum man.


----------



## Kelly Kelly fan (Mar 14, 2010)

Lol awsome


----------



## HBK337 (May 26, 2007)

Well, good heel.


----------



## JERIPUNK (Nov 19, 2009)

Guys.. the pic of the kid isnt real... WAKE UP !!


----------



## Dark Kent (Feb 18, 2008)

Urdnot Wrex said:


> That's how you know a guy is doing his job right. *Nobody would ever punch a loser like Sheamus* or Ziggler. Punk is following in Jericho's footsteps.


Shittin me! I'd knock his damn lights with a quickness.


----------



## TNAwesomeness (Jun 25, 2010)




----------



## just1988 (Jun 15, 2009)

I applaud this fans idiocy.


----------



## Hamada (Aug 17, 2008)

See, this is what happens when Henry loses. Somebody's gonna get their ass kicked, Punk's in this case.


----------



## PostalDude (Dec 19, 2009)

Evo said:


> Not really. All you need to do to get bloodied around that area is get hit with just enough force at the right angle.


This, especially when you get hit with bare knuckles


----------



## Jerichoholic #7 (May 2, 2010)

Oh lawd, Little Rock isn't ready.


NOW IM PUMPED FOR RAW BABY


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

The evidence keeps piling up on just how godlike CM Punk truly is. 

Nothing new here. I've been to quite a few WWE shows where I thought a riot would break out because of the guy, and this is in the fairly laid-back Bay Area, CA. Ha.


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

I like to imagine how hot a CM Punk main event feud with Cena could be if they let him cut loose in promos like he does at house shows. Not as in "sweary, TV-14 Attitude promo, blasted PG era!", but just constantly riling up the crowd and being a dick. Cena's music cutting through that nuclear heat would be a great WWE TV moment.


----------



## Thumpa (Mar 14, 2010)

IF HENRY DOESN'T WIN WE RIOT! :lmao


----------



## CM Skittle (Jul 30, 2006)

What a loser, hello it's 2011 who doesn't know that wrestling is fake?? But the best part is that CM Punk probably loved pissing off a fan so much that he got himself thrown out, lol.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

> PWTorch reader Jeremy Wilkins sent in the following first-hand report of a fan incident involving C.M. Punk at Sunday's WWE Supershow in Shreveport, La.
> 
> 
> As C.M. Punk was exiting (following his match against Mark Henry), he was shouting at numerous fans at ringside. He approached a family with two small children and began to do the same.
> ...


How the hell are you going to bitch and complain about getting scratched in the eye when you instigated it? As much as I love Punk, he has this "no one is going to touch me so I'm going to embarrass you as much as I want" quality about him that irks me.


----------



## Cerbs (Feb 11, 2008)

Wrestling>Cena said:


> A photo of the fan was taken outside of the event!


:lmao That's one of the funniest things I've ever seen. 

Punk should have given the little fucker the GTS. 

Then shaved his head.


----------



## Evo (May 12, 2003)

I don't think he was complaining.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

TaylorFitz said:


> I would be so pissed off if I was with that guy.


I would be pissed but then again it's gonna be a great story to tell your friends in the future.


----------



## ~Fallen Angel~ (Oct 24, 2008)

daryl74 said:


> i blame mr john cena for this ...all his fans and vicious, heartless monsters who attack for no reason, just like this kid.
> CM punk was right all along! :shocked: lol
> 
> i have a feeling punk will use this on tonights RAW in some way, he might have to if punk really does have a visible black/bloodied eye.


:lmao It's true! Cena fans tried to attack Jericho last time and now they're attacking Punk (assuming it was a Cena fan). Cena fans are too crazy for their own good. :side:

Seriously though, it's unbelievable that people are still unaware that wrestlers are simply acting.


----------



## Rapture (Dec 16, 2010)

Wait, he grabbed a kid by the shirt?


----------



## floyd2386 (Sep 28, 2010)

If what PWTorch stated is true, I just lost a lot of respect for Punk.


----------



## Shazayum (Jan 4, 2010)

ok that's taking it a little too far. there's being a good heel and getting heat in appropriate ways, and then there's just being a plain old jerk. he shouldn't have grabbed the kid by the shirt.


----------



## Ashleigh Rose (Aug 14, 2009)

Amber B said:


> How the hell are you going to bitch and complain about getting scratched in the eye when you instigated it? As much as I love Punk, he has this "no one is going to touch me so I'm going to embarrass you as much as I want" quality about him that irks me.


If this is true then Punk is a dick for grabbing the kid by the shirt. Not professional at all not to mention beyond fucked up.


----------



## TheWrestlingMind (Jan 17, 2011)

Wow. Punk really going to far there. I honestly feel he has an ego since WWE has given him this push the last 2 years.


----------



## Agmaster (Sep 13, 2010)

Punk getting heat from iwc?


----------



## DanTheMan07 (Sep 27, 2010)

Completely classless if true..


----------



## Dark Storm (Nov 30, 2010)

If what PWTorch said is true, Punk is a scumbag.


----------



## Dark Church (Jan 17, 2005)

I love how before the report Punk was godlike and now he is classless. I like his current storyline but the guy really is a prick and this is just another situation to help prove it. If he grabbed my kid I would have tried to kick his ass to. Punk may have just fucked up his big push as well if this is true.


----------



## New School Fire (Sep 22, 2005)

Lol at all the good Samaritans on this board. The kid shouldn't have put his hands on Punk. No one in the the audience should put their hands on any performer. The parents are also dumb for letting it happen.


----------



## geraldinhio (Feb 5, 2010)

Why the fuck are some many people calling Punk classless and a scumbag for being punched by a fan .fpalm:lmao

He's playing a character and playing that character very well.He's a heel and he's supposed to get under the fan's skin it means his doing his job right.These things happen ,if anything the fan who hit him is a scumbag and classless for taking a fake sport too serious.


----------



## siavash (Mar 4, 2006)

New School Fire said:


> Lol at all the good Samaritans on this board. The kid shouldn't have put his hands on Punk. No one in the the audience should put their hands on any performer. The parents are also dumb for letting it happen.


You should read the report on page 9.

SWERVE!!!


----------



## Kamaria (Jun 10, 2009)

You people will believe anything you read.


----------



## p862011 (Jan 6, 2011)

guys this is nothing new punk has always been an asshole even on the indies he will purposely gets fans thrown out of events


----------



## Dark Church (Jan 17, 2005)

Kamaria said:


> You people will believe anything you read.


If Punk's eye is messed up tonight then the report has some evidence to back it up. Also if this was false wouldn't someone be saying it is. Punk has a twitter account where he could say this is BS and he didn't touch any kid. The fact that he hasn't says a lot.


----------



## something 2 say (Dec 7, 2010)

bit different taunting an adult to slap him as they know its just part of the show, a kid doesnt so not surprising the kid retaliated really (although surely the parents must have been able to pull him away beforehand?). nobody really knows what happened but punk has always gone quite far when provoking the fans so wouldnt surprise me if it was true that he instigated it.

Punk shouldnt have grabbed the kid though (if he did) as he is the adult, he should have just left it alone and let security deal with it


----------



## siavash (Mar 4, 2006)

I can't wait to see the amount of IWC hate he receives IF the report is true. Personally, I'm just gonna like him more!


----------



## New School Fire (Sep 22, 2005)

siavash said:


> You should read the report on page 9.
> 
> SWERVE!!!


That was the first thing I read. What's your point. Just because Punk (a heel) is yelling at a little kid to hit him, it makes him the bad guy? He is supposed to do shit like that to get fined heated. Like I said, the parents are stupid for letting it happen.


----------



## The Caped Crusader (Dec 27, 2008)

If that report is accurate, CM Punk is a moron. There's nothing wrong with egging on fans. I'd expect it from any good heel. But you do not get physical. Why grab the kid's shirt? So stupid. I know he's supposed to be a big jackass but way to show a lack of professionalism.


----------



## NoGimmicksNeeded (Oct 13, 2009)

TheWrestlingMind said:


> Wow. Punk really going to far there. I honestly feel he has an ego since WWE has given him this push the last 2 years.


If that's an ego, then he's had that a lot longer than 2 years.

Incidentally, if Punk was screaming in a kids face asking him to slap him, why aren't the parents taking the kid out of that situation? No fucking way I'd let a child of mine slap an entertainer, even if provoked. Punk isn't blameless, but neither are the parents in this situation.

Incidentally, I'd be very surprised if Punk wasn't reacting to something said to him, having watched him for years. If this was the case, and the child did say or act in a way that would incite him to that extent, you've again got to look at the parents.

No-one comes out of this situation looking good.


----------



## Rated R Superstar (Jul 31, 2010)

I'm gonna wait until everything is 'clear' before I pass judgment


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*If, and that's a big IF, he grabbed a kid by the shirt then he deserved to get punched by the parent. I've got no problem with that.*


----------



## TNAwesomeness (Jun 25, 2010)

I think i just figured out who hit punk.


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

if punk touched the kid, i've lost some respect for him


----------



## SledgeHammer_Shot (Mar 3, 2007)

The kid prefered Coca-Cola.


----------



## The Enforcer (Feb 18, 2008)

I can't believe that nobody has brought up the possibility of the kid and his family being a plant. It sounds far-fetched, but I have to believe that Punk is smart enough to know not to put his hands on somebody in the audience especially a kid.


----------



## Magsimus (Mar 21, 2008)

The Enforcer said:


> I can't believe that nobody has brought up the possibility of the kid and his family being a plant. It sounds far-fetched, but I have to believe that Punk is smart enough to know not to put his hands on somebody in the audience especially a kid.


Is it really worth putting a plant there on a house show? No chance imo.


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

If it's true that he grabbed the kid, I think we'll hear a lot more about it over the week - Punk being punished, WWE trying to avoid being sued, whatever. If we don't, it probably didn't happen.


----------



## The Enforcer (Feb 18, 2008)

Magsimus said:


> Is it really worth putting a plant there on a house show? No chance imo.


I'd say it's more likely than doing it at a taped show. A lot of odd things happen at house shows because it's a more relaxed atmosphere. Even if it's as simple as part of the crew that lives in the area bringing their family along.


----------



## Unsexed (Aug 29, 2010)

The Enforcer said:


> I can't believe that nobody has brought up the possibility of the kid and his family being a plant. It sounds far-fetched, but I have to believe that Punk is smart enough to know not to put his hands on somebody in the audience especially a kid.


Occham's Rasor. It's more likely that Punk went out of his way to antagonise a kid (too young in the eyes of the law to know what the hell he was doing), who slapped him causing Punk to fly off the handle, grab the kid and yell at him than that the family was planted to gain some heat with a bunch of people that WWE don't care about.

The parents aren't blameless in this situation, but Punk should sure as hell take a substantial portion of the blame, seeing as he both provoked the slap and took it out on the kid when he did what was asked. He could have taken the slap and yelled at the parents for not keeping their brat under control or better yet have used the slap as "proof" that he is better than the kid or even walked away and had a temper tantrum back stage.


----------



## Evo (May 12, 2003)

Nobody's brought up the "plant" theory because WWE isn't TNA.


----------



## Deacon of Demons (Apr 2, 2004)

As much as I love CM Punk, if he were to ever get in my kids face and then actually put his hands on him, I would crack him square in the jaw. I understand trying to get heat...but that's taking it way too far.


----------



## BarackYoMama (Mar 26, 2009)

So being young gives you the right to hit a wrestler? Maybe he didn't need to grab the kid but now all of you are acting as if the kid didn't do anything wrong? Oh wow Punk was there asking for and begging for it but you know I been to a show before with my cousin who at the time was 12 and someone did about the same but guess what HE DIDN'T HIT THE GUY. The kid is a little dumb if you ask me and his parents need to deal with him and tell him no touching wrestlers.


----------



## Falkono (Dec 7, 2009)

You got to laugh at the people defending Punk. "You shouldn't put your hands on a superstar!".....It's not a strip club...

A 32 year old guy grabing a 12 year old by the shirt in a threatening manner is pretty fucked up. If the kids dad punched him one he would of only had himself to blame.


----------



## BarackYoMama (Mar 26, 2009)

Falkono said:


> You got to laugh at the people defending Punk. "You shouldn't put your hands on a superstar!".....It's not a strip club...
> 
> A 32 year old guy grabing a 12 year old by the shirt in a threatening manner is pretty fucked up. If the kids dad punched him one he would of only had himself to blame.


Grabbing his shirt maybe too far but to act if the kid didn't do anything wrong is dumb within it self.


----------



## Falkono (Dec 7, 2009)

Priceless Blaze said:


> Grabbing his shirt maybe too far but to act if the kid didn't do anything wrong is dumb within it self.


It's a kid....There is no excuse for grabbing a kid like that no matter what he did. He should be better then that. Little kids are annoying as hell. But you don't go around grabbing them. You just ignore it. Seems like Punk can't do that. I don't think that makes the kid look stupid, i think it makes Punk look stupid that a 12 year old got under his skin to provoke him like that.


----------



## Agmaster (Sep 13, 2010)

On the off chance that Punk grabbed the kid AFTER he slapped him AFTER punk baited him to do so, then my respect for Punk goes up. He lost his cool, but he didn't push it. If he grabbed after being slapped.


----------



## Deacon of Demons (Apr 2, 2004)

Priceless Blaze said:


> Grabbing his shirt maybe too far but to act if the kid didn't do anything wrong is dumb within it self.


Should the kid of hit Punk?...no...I guess not, as you really shouldn't touch the wrestlers. However, the fact that Punk kept on getting in the kids face and telling him to hit him and after the kid did hit him, Punk told him to hit him again, what the hell did he think was going to happen?

The fact of the matter is this, Was the kid in the wrong? Yes, but Punk is in so much more of the wrong that I really don't give two shits that he put his hands on Punk.

It doesnt matter who you are, unless your life is in danger, no full grown man should EVER put his hands on a child.


----------



## Walls (Apr 14, 2004)

Deacon of Demons said:


> As much as I love CM Punk, if he were to ever get in my kids face and then actually put his hands on him, I would crack him square in the jaw. I understand trying to get heat...but that's taking it way too far.


Going to have to agree. It appears as if Punk dared the kid to slap him which he did twice and then Punk grabbed his shirt. If Punk just grabbed the kids shirt and then said what he said if I were the parent I'd have tagged Punk, for sure.


----------



## BarackYoMama (Mar 26, 2009)

Deacon of Demons said:


> Should the kid of hit Punk?...no...I guess not, as you really shouldn't touch the wrestlers. However, the fact that Punk kept on getting in the kids face and telling him to hit him and after the kid did hit him, Punk told him to hit him again, what the hell did he think was going to happen?
> 
> The fact of the matter is this, Was the kid in the wrong? Yes, but Punk is in so much more of the wrong that I really don't give two shits that he put his hands on Punk.
> 
> It doesnt matter who you are, unless your life is in danger, no full grown man should EVER put his hands on a child.


Seems we are on the same picture here good. 

Just hope next time the kid remembers that or his parents control him lol


----------



## Dark Kent (Feb 18, 2008)

Priceless Blaze said:


> Grabbing his shirt maybe too far but to act if the kid didn't do anything wrong is dumb within it self.


He's a freakin kid. As a professional you do not put your hands on people who are not part of the production. If I was that kid's dad, I wouldn't have given him the chance to hit Punk after he dared him to because at the first sight of him puttin his hands on my child, I would've laid his ass out where he stood.


----------



## gilgamesh (Nov 27, 2009)

This was no mere slap. The fan, whatever his age was, punched Punk squarely in the eye, possibly damaging his cornea, leading to him having a bloodied eye as the reports have said. That is a serious case of assault there which may have resulted in quite a serious injury. Which parent would raise their children in such a way that they randomly attack people who are performing in a contest or public event like this, or allow them to even get to that point? Punk definitely had every right to be aggrieved at this, and should have taught this idiot some manners. Note: the exact age of this fan has not been announced, but like I said it doesn't matter what age you're at, assault like this can't be excused.


----------



## MrWalsh (Feb 21, 2010)

I'm sorry but antagonizing kids like that really isn't appropriate. Punk takes things too far and ends up looking like an asshole.............what a surprise.

If I was that kids father the minute Punk grabbed his shirt and make him cry he would have got cracked. Fuck it being entertainment the minute you assault or aggrieve a child your not making it about wrestling anymore.


----------



## Unsexed (Aug 29, 2010)

gilgamesh said:


> This was no mere slap. The fan, whatever his age was, punched Punk squarely in the eye, possibly damaging his cornea, leading to him having a bloodied eye as the reports have said. That is a serious case of assault there which may have resulted in quite a serious injury. Which parent would raise their children in such a way that they randomly attack people who are performing in a contest or public event like this, or allow them to even get to that point? Punk definitely had every right to be aggrieved at this, and should have taught this idiot some manners. Note: the exact age of this fan has not been announced, but like I said it doesn't matter what age you're at, assault like this can't be excused.





the fan report said:


> As Punk walked off, I could hear him yelling, "He scratched my eye," which was evident by a little bit of swelling.


The man also described it as a slap. It's infinitely more likely that the kid scratched Punk while slapping him. 10 yearolds aren't exactly well known for keeping their fingernails neatly trimmed.


----------



## gilgamesh (Nov 27, 2009)

MrWalsh said:


> I'm sorry but antagonizing kids like that really isn't appropriate. Punk takes things too far and ends up looking like an asshole.............what a surprise.


Which hasn't been confirmed at all. What you have is some guy emailing a dirtsheet claiming to have "first-row access" to the incident - but how can you take that for fact? There are conflicting reports, and moreover these dirtsheets have no vetting procedures - they just post whatever shit they get via email. 


MrWalsh said:


> If I was that kids father the minute Punk grabbed his shirt and make him cry he would have got cracked. Fuck it being entertainment the minute you assault or aggrieve a child your not making it about wrestling anymore.


Okay, tough guy, by your logic Punk should beat the living shit out of you or the father as well; let's just have a free-for-all and let's see who wins, eh.  Plus, it was the fan who actually instigated the assault, no matter what dirtsheet report you go with - don't infantilize everything you see.


Unsexed said:


> The man also described it as a slap. It's infinitely more likely that the kid scratched Punk while slapping him. 10 yearolds aren't exactly well known for keeping their fingernails neatly trimmed.


Who, some idiot who sent in an email to a dirtsheet? I wouldn't be surprised if this so-called "kid" turned out to be some over-anxious fifteen year old.


----------



## Schönheit (Jan 5, 2011)

Fickle. Fickle fans.


----------



## 21 - 1 (Jan 8, 2010)

Roger Sterling said:


> If you're a fan who hates Punk and you really wanna show him how much you hate him how about throwing a cup of beer in his face. That would really piss him off.


I like the way you think. :side:


----------



## Ryan (Aug 26, 2008)

And I thought the IWC hated children!


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

gilgamesh said:


> Which hasn't been confirmed at all. What you have is some guy emailing a dirtsheet claiming to have "first-row access" to the incident - but how can you take that for fact? There are conflicting reports, and moreover these dirtsheets have no vetting procedures - they just post whatever shit they get via email.


*Nothing has been confirmed yet. That shouldn't stop people from giving an opinion on the reports that have been filed. There's nothing wrong with that.

You're assuming just as much as anyone else.*


----------



## floyd2386 (Sep 28, 2010)

Unsexed said:


> The man also described it as a slap. It's infinitely more likely that the kid scratched Punk while slapping him. 10 yearolds aren't exactly well known for keeping their fingernails neatly trimmed.


This exactly. They're also not known for their accuracy.


----------



## firekindahurts (Aug 13, 2009)

You guys would have hated Memphis...


----------



## Bubz (Jul 19, 2007)

LOL this is hilarious, Punk still rules though!


----------



## EraOfAwesome (Nov 25, 2010)

The guy who emailed the dirsheets also sent in pictures to prove he was there, he didn't have any from when the slap actually occured but he had pics of Punk taunting the crowd right before the slap occured which proved he was where he said he was.

Punk asked the 10 year old to slap him and the 10 year old did, Punk then put his hands *on a ten year old kid* because he claimed the kid scratched his eye by slapping him when Punk asked him to.

Seriously, Punk was completely in the wrong here.


----------



## Unsexed (Aug 29, 2010)

Eh, some reports make it sound like 'twas the dad that scratched the eye, in which case he deserves the blam for the situation. I can't say I blame him for punching Punk, but he shouldn't have done it.


----------



## KOP (Apr 30, 2005)

I was at the show and as you can see in these pictures here I didn't really have a good view of where it occured with everyone standing. I can give you all a basic idea of where it occured though and I can assure you that Punk and Nexus were clearly pissed at the fan. All I really caught was towards the end where Punk was talking to security and I watched security escort the group out. Here is a picture to show you around the general area (for what it's worth). It happened in the area on the right barricade side heading back towards the wrestlers entrance so I didn't really have a good view of where I was sitting. And another pic just to prove that Punk had the fans riled up last night haha. (which you can also see the general area it happened in in the very bottom left corner.

Like I said I wished I had sat on the other side as I would have had a PERFECT view of it occuring.

http://img218.imageshack.us/img218/1219/632np.jpg

http://img375.imageshack.us/img375/4397/640d.jpg

*EDIT*: WZ has a picture from the show that shows where they were around.


----------



## Unsexed (Aug 29, 2010)

KOP said:


> I was at the show and as you can see in these pictures here I didn't really have a good view of where it occured with everyone standing. I can give you all a basic idea of where it occured though and I can assure you that Punk and Nexus were clearly pissed at the fan. All I really caught was towards the end where Punk was talking to security and I watched security escort the group out. Here is a picture to show you around the general area (for what it's worth). It happened in the area on the right barricade side somewhere behind where the bald headed man is standing. And another pic just to prove that Punk had the fans riled up last night haha. (which you can also see the general area it happened in in the very bottom left corner.
> 
> Like I said I wished I had sat on the other side as I would have had a PERFECT view of it occuring.
> 
> ...


Could you tell if it was the dad who did the damage or the initial slap?


----------



## X-Pensive Wino (Jan 20, 2010)

If, as the report on page 9 (i think) states, Punk actually requested that the kid strike him, then proceeded to physically grab the kid and be intimadating enough to actually make him cry, this situation is sickening. That's not being a good heel, that's being a lowlife piece of shit.

Regardless of whether the kid should have actually slapped Punk or not, if it all went down the way the report claims, then Punk could be in a whole heap of shit, and rightfully so.


----------



## KOP (Apr 30, 2005)

Unsexed said:


> Could you tell if it was the dad who did the damage or the initial slap?


I wish I would have seen it occur but I never really saw any part of it occur. Other fans around me were talking about it because I had sat down at the time. I thought Nexus was just going to leave ringside with no problems and apparently somehow Punk ended up drifting over towards the fans and then it occured. So I can't really tell you as much as I'd like to but that they were for sure escorted away from their seats by police.


----------



## ScottishAnarchist (Apr 22, 2009)

I'm watching raw now and punk does have a very visible cut below his eye, it does look like its definitely been scratched in some way. Not just that but there is also a very long scratch that reaches to his beard an inch away from the cut below his eye. I'm sorry but it does look pretty bad and thats with makeup on. It looks like some clawed him, like a cat.


----------



## NyQuil (Jul 27, 2010)

If you physically grab a 10 year old kid after telling him to slap you, you deserve an ass kicking.

Jackass.


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

Complete and total dick move if true. Classless.


----------



## floyd2386 (Sep 28, 2010)

Yep, I could totally see 2 scratches on his face, doesn't look like they're from a slap though...


----------



## Kamaria (Jun 10, 2009)

I love how everyone is worshipping Punk the first half of the thread and calling him Satan the second half.

You do not put your hands on a performer. 10 years old is more than old enough to have some sort of self responsibility. Stop defending the kid.


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

Anyone got a video of it?


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

Kamaria said:


> I love how everyone is worshipping Punk the first half of the thread and calling him Satan the second half.
> 
> You do not put your hands on a performer. 10 years old is more than old enough to have some sort of self responsibility. Stop defending the kid.


You also don't provoke somebody and then be shocked if they do something about it, especially a kid who takes something like wrestling more serious than most. Just saying.


----------



## Carcass (Mar 12, 2010)

Meh. It's not like Punk actually hit the kid or strangled him. And so far we haven't even gotten the full story.


----------



## floyd2386 (Sep 28, 2010)

I wonder if the kid just straight up scratched at Punk's eye/face. The scratches were going outward, if it were from a slap, it'd be going inward.


----------



## Nuglet McJunior (Jan 17, 2011)

CM Thug? Har har.


----------



## mag2005 (Feb 3, 2005)

Punk grab the kid and scared him after the kid scratched him. I don't think Punk care if the kid slap him, but the kid mauled him.


----------



## DanTheMan07 (Sep 27, 2010)

Kamaria said:


> I love how everyone is worshipping Punk the first half of the thread and calling him Satan the second half.
> 
> You do not put your hands on a performer. 10 years old is more than old enough to have some sort of self responsibility. Stop defending the kid.


But you condone CM Punk putting his hands on a 10 year old? 

Some of you need to let go of your love for CM Punk for a minute and realize that wrestlers should not put their hands on a kid like that, no matter what they do or say. They know better, have to remain professional which he clearly did not if the report is true.


----------



## JERIPUNK (Nov 19, 2009)

Punk is truely awesome


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

So thats why his eye was fucked up. That match CENA VS PUNK was great 4 outta 5 stars, glad to see that punk is back. Also I must say that punk is looking more and more like jim carrey.


----------



## Demandred (Jun 2, 2008)

DanTheMan07 said:


> But you condone CM Punk putting his hands on a 10 year old?
> 
> Some of you need to let go of your love for CM Punk for a minute and realize that wrestlers should not put their hands on a kid like that, no matter what they do or say. They know better, have to remain professional which he clearly did not if the report is true.




Or stop believing everything you read online. Do you honestly think a professional adult grabbed some kid fan? No way.


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

X-Pensive Trash said:


> If, as the report on page 9 (i think) states, Punk actually requested that the kid strike him, then proceeded to physically grab the kid and be intimadating enough to actually make him cry, this situation is sickening. That's not being a good heel, that's being a lowlife piece of shit.
> 
> Regardless of whether the kid should have actually slapped Punk or not, if it all went down the way the report claims, then Punk could be in a whole heap of shit, and rightfully so.





Seeing how he beat Cena [Albeit by DQ], apparently not too much trouble.


----------



## scrilla (Jan 18, 2008)

just another reason dude is the best heel in the business.


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Proves that he's the biggest heel in the E today.


----------



## Don_Licra (Jul 21, 2010)

TMPRKO said:


> Or stop believing everything you read online. *Do you honestly think a professional adult grabbed some kid fan?* No way.


Yeap, I do. He'd been asking it for a while.


----------



## X-Pensive Wino (Jan 20, 2010)

It's amazing how many people in this thread, whether they are defending Punk, or the kid, are acting like they know exactly what happened. It's not that surprising though that the majority of people who are defending Punk to the death are the ones with a Punk related avy/username. I wonder what stance they'd be taking if it was a wrestler they didn't like involved in this incident, or if it was their kid.



Hotdiggity11 said:


> Seeing how he beat Cena [Albeit by DQ], apparently not too much trouble.


Because that's all that matters right? If he get's discilpined within the company.

Let's say he did physically manhandle the kid. Let's then say the kids family brought a lawsuit against him, and won. Not only could he be facing jail time, but do you think he'd be beating pretty much anyone anymore? And that's assuming he wouldn't just get fired outright.


----------



## The Enforcer (Feb 18, 2008)

Holy gouge under Punk's eye. Whether he was in the wrong for grabbing the kid or not I don't totally blame him. Yeah he shouldn't have touched the kid but can you really blame him if the little shit marred him up like that? I'd be pissed too. And honestly, it's not like he hit the kid back. Grabbing his shirt was inappropriate no doubt but it's not like he decked the kid. I think we need to hear the entire story before anybody can completely pass judgment.


----------



## abv (Sep 24, 2010)

This proves once again that the worst wrestling promotion in the world (WWE) has the most retarded fans among the wrestling fans. Now I know what kind of idiots enjoy these crappy kiddie shows RAW and Smackdown.


----------



## kiss the stick (Sep 6, 2009)

love ya punk, but you got your face rocked :lmao


----------



## floyd2386 (Sep 28, 2010)

The Enforcer said:


> Holy gouge under Punk's eye. Whether he was in the wrong for grabbing the kid or not I don't totally blame him. Yeah he shouldn't have touched the kid but can you really blame him if the little shit marred him up like that? I'd be pissed too. And honestly, it's not like he hit the kid back. Grabbing his shirt was inappropriate no doubt but it's not like he decked the kid. I think we need to hear the entire story before anybody can completely pass judgment.


Yeah, I gotta agree, he asked the kid to slap him again and it appears that the kid instead decided to scratch his face and did one hell of a job of doing so.


----------



## ViolenceIsGolden (May 15, 2009)

abv said:


> This proves once again that the worst wrestling promotion in the world (WWE) has the most retarded fans among the wrestling fans. Now I know what kind of idiots enjoy these crappy kiddie shows RAW and Smackdown.


Hallelujah and amen. While I'm not saying their the most retarded or trying to compare all the wrestling feds fan bases together but we have another case of why this kiddie garbage is stupid. Some retard punches a heel in the face because "he doesn't do drugs" and beat up his hero John Cena hahaha.


----------



## Dark_Raiden (Feb 14, 2009)

Honestly, if I was Punk I might have done worse to either the kid or the father. If someone scratches my eye, I'm pissed. The kid might have gotten slapped, and I definitely would have made him cry minimum and the Father might get punched for that shit. That's not cool at all.


----------



## Mista Kool (Feb 15, 2008)

Punk got his ass handed to him by a 10 year old brat. He can no longer be taken seriously again.


----------



## daryl74 (Nov 3, 2010)

Don_Licra said:


> Yeap, I do. He'd been asking it for a while.





seeing this sort of thing, it looks like punk might have gone too far a few days ago.

as soon as a superstar puts their hands on a audience memeber, it stops being kayfabe then IMO. i am all for wrestlers responding verbally or getting in a face, but no phsyical contact.

will be interesting if punk gets in trouble with his bosses for this incident.


----------



## Rapture (Dec 16, 2010)

I don't see what all these PG Cena kids' problems are. I'd love if CM Punk came up and started arguing with me at a show. Way I see it, I'm cutting a promo with CM Punk.

Also, definitely noticed the bruising on Punk's face last night, interesting to see if he faces any disciplinary action over this.


----------



## Kamaria (Jun 10, 2009)

daryl74 said:


> seeing this sort of thing, it looks like punk might have gone too far a few days ago.
> 
> as soon as a superstar puts their hands on a audience memeber, it stops being kayfabe then IMO. i am all for wrestlers responding verbally or getting in a face, but no phsyical contact.
> 
> will be interesting if punk gets in trouble with his bosses for this incident.


You forget to note the audience member put their hands on Punk first.

They didn't punish or depush him last night, so it seems like there's not going to be any immediate punishment for anything.

I don't really think there's going to be a lawsuit either seeing as how the person hit Punk first.


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

This is sooo silly! Kids these day.


----------



## Samee (Mar 1, 2010)

Natsuke said:


> Same.
> 
> I would have immediately denied ever even knowing him, just to watch what I paid hard-earned money for.


You'd be a shit friend then.


----------



## Samee (Mar 1, 2010)

I don't give a fuck, if this was Orton putting his hands on a little kid the response on here would be universal condemnation with the overwhelming majority calling for his head. I love Punk but the IWC is so far up his ass it's unbelievable.


----------



## BORT (Oct 5, 2009)

Samee said:


> I don't give a fuck, if this was Orton putting his hands on a little kid the response on here would be universal condemnation with the overwhelming majority calling for his head. I love Punk but the IWC is so far up his ass it's unbelievable.


Agreed. You'd have to have Punk take a shit on a baby for the IWC to turn on him. Even then some of the marks would still find a way to justify it.

I don't care if the child slapped him first. Punk should have known better than to put his hands on a CHILD. Regardless if the child took the first swing. When it comes to a GROWN MAN putting his hands on a CHILD, then I'm sorry this whole "well he hit first" thing doesn't apply. Its not the same as a grown man hitting another grown man. I mean unless the kid came at him with a knife or a gun or something else that was life threatening, Punk should have just kept his cool and asked security to escort him instead of putting his hands on him.


----------



## Agmaster (Sep 13, 2010)

Restraint after being struck is something I am ok with in regards to an adult putting their hands on a child. Punk took it too far, but I don't condemn him for it. And I am far from a punk supporter, I just don't cut slack for the stupid/young.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Samee said:


> I don't give a fuck, if this was Orton putting his hands on a little kid the response on here would be universal condemnation with the overwhelming majority calling for his head. I love Punk but the IWC is so far up his ass it's unbelievable.


This all day. Punk has been asking for it for a long time and someone finally gave it to him. Personally, I hate children but you don't see me getting in their faces and provoking them. He's told children under 10 years old to fuck off when they ask him for an autograph, he's gotten in their faces and intimidated them. Was it necessary to slap the hat off that kid in the youtube video? Not at all. He knows who not to fuck with at house shows- meatheads who are bigger than him. All of the youtube videos you have seen of him taunting the fans are with kids, fat guys and women. Punk will even say so himself that he's a rotten person. He's going to come in contact with the wrong one and get his wig split.


----------



## p862011 (Jan 6, 2011)

well cm punk does'nt shit in people's bags or trash hotel rooms or get suspended i can go on all day


----------



## 21 - 1 (Jan 8, 2010)

Amber B said:


> Punk will even say so himself that he's a rotten person. He's going to come in contact with the wrong one and *get his wig split*.


----------



## kobra860 (Jan 29, 2005)

Mista Kool said:


> Punk got his ass handed to him by a 10 year old brat. He can no longer be taken seriously again.


So if he beat up that same 10 year old, you would take him seriously? Don't be ridiculous. It's a bad move to provoke those little kids anyway. I like how Punk uses old school heel tactics but nowadays it can lead to negative results such as what happened recently.


----------



## The BoogeyMan (Jan 3, 2006)

The reason I don't buy it is simple. It's a combination of chinese whispers and dirt sheets wanting trying to garner hits. 

Let's take this video for example:





This shows us there was definitely some sort of meeting between Punk and a kid. That's concrete, there's evidence of that.

Now all the dirt sheet has to do is slightly exaggerate it and people assume that because one part has been proven genuine, everything about it must be real too. For fuck sake, dirt sheets make money by getting hits. Dirt sheets talk shit to get hits. It's basic fucking business.

It's like when somebody loses on Raw and they claim that person is "in the doghouse" and not favoured by Management. You know they're losing already so the doghouse things is just people assuming part 2 because we know part 1 is right.

I mean fuck, do you not think if Punk grabbed a kid at a show then there would be a *BIT* more news coverage than fucking PW Torch? Do you not think the dad would have gone to the cops straight away? 

Hell, everybody here believes Punk lost the Title to Undertaker for not wearing a suit. If he lost the Title for not wearing a suit, do you not think there would be some sort of fall-out from threatening a kid? 

Dirt sheets are the death of wrestling.


> Punk has a twitter account where he could say this is BS and he didn't touch any kid. The fact that he hasn't says a lot.


Or it says he doesn't read dirt sheets. You ever read any of those books about life on the road for wrestlers, I saw Chavo said somewhere there was a week where he only got 2 hours a night tops. You think when you live that kind of lifestyle, you're gonna' waste your time on PWTorch?


----------



## BORT (Oct 5, 2009)

Amber B said:


> This all day. Punk has been asking for it for a long time and someone finally gave it to him. Personally, I hate children but you don't see me getting in their faces and provoking them. *He's told children under 10 years old to fuck off when they ask him for an autograph,* he's gotten in their faces and intimidated them. Was it necessary to slap the hat off that kid in the youtube video? Not at all. He knows who not to fuck with at house shows- meatheads who are bigger than him. All of the youtube videos you have seen of him taunting the fans are with kids, fat guys and women. Punk will even say so himself that he's a rotten person. He's going to come in contact with the wrong one and get his wig split.


Like LITERALLY? If so damn, what a bastard.


----------



## Chibi (Mar 28, 2006)

Im going to sit back, wait for you all to be wrong since you believe anything you read.

And even if he did grab and wind up the kid, good! I love him even more now


----------



## MrWalsh (Feb 21, 2010)

Justifying threatening a kid is about as close to crazy as you can get. Justifying hitting a kid in front of the kids parents and still acting like the person is in the right...........well you just jumped all the way into Welcome to Good Burger crazy.


----------



## Evo (May 12, 2003)

I'm gonna have to agree with the viewpoint put out just recently that if there was a legitimate altercation and Punk actually put his hands on the kid, there'd be MUCH more coverage than just PWTorch. Remember when Jericho got into it with fans a while back? That story was absolutely everywhere.

This one is just a little blurb and it's being exaggerated hugely by other reports, with the only legitimate thing we know being that Punk's eye got scratched.

That video posted above? That happens at house shows all the time. Punk isn't the only one to do it, but he's damn sure good at it. What is anyone condemning him for? He gets into a staredown with a kid and people around him are laughing. Big deal, honestly. There's no video evidence that he knocked the kid's hat off (because someone gets in the way), but even if he did, that's just a cheeky thing to do. You haven't ever knocked a hat off of one of your friends' heads? Really? And if he didn't do that, then the only thing we can see is that he lunged at the kid. Batista did that on a live episode of RAW, and everyone was busting up laughing about it. Check your double standards, maybe?

I'm not trying to come to Punk's defense or put him on some kind of holy pedestal. I'm just saying that there's not enough evidence to explain these apparent actions. We only have heard that Punk yelled "He scratched my eye!", and we've only seen that scratch. Nothing else. When the family involved comes out and says something, or someone provides a video of the incident, then I'll believe it.

Until then, this is just another augmented report.


----------



## Nasi (Apr 30, 2008)

MrWalsh said:


> Justifying threatening a kid is about as close to crazy as you can get. Justifying hitting a kid in front of the kids parents and still acting like the person is in the right...........well you just jumped all the way into Welcome to Good Burger crazy.


Ooh, he HIT the kid now! This story gets more scandalous with every re-telling. 

I'm of the opinion that if it went down like the dirtsheet said it did, then yeah, it's terrible on his part. But I'm also of the opinion that if it went down like the dirtsheet said it did, Punk would've been future endeavored yesterday. So.


----------



## Art13 (Nov 5, 2010)

X-Pensive Trash said:


> It's amazing how many people in this thread, whether they are defending Punk, or the kid, are acting like they know exactly what happened. It's not that surprising though that the majority of people who are defending Punk to the death are the ones with a Punk related avy/username. I wonder what stance they'd be taking if it was a wrestler they didn't like involved in this incident, or if it was their kid.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


How exactly would he be facing jail time via a lawsuit? The Civil Court cannot impose custodial sentences.

Anyway, I think people should reserve judgement on this matter until the facts are clear. The only thing that appears clear at this stage is that this idiot kid struck Punk. If so the little brat should be tried as a juvenile for assault, maybe it will teach him a lesson.I Mean FFS everyone knows WWE is just entertainment, what sort of moron have these parents raised?


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

abv said:


> This proves once again that the worst wrestling promotion in the world (WWE) has the most retarded fans among the wrestling fans. Now I know what kind of idiots enjoy these crappy kiddie shows RAW and Smackdown.


HELL YEAH! TNA doesn't have retarded fans...oh wait.


----------

